# Polk Audio makes debut at E3 with new audio products marketed for Xbox



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

In what appears to be an aggressive marketing move, Baltimore-based audio manufacturer Polk Audio is releasing three new products that are specifically tied to Microsoft’s Xbox 360 and new Xbox One gaming platforms. Polk Audio is making it’s debut at the Entertainment Electronics Expo (E3) to market these new devices. This year’s E3 expo is taking place from June 11-13 in Los Angeles, California.

"Polk brings a reputation for product excellence and a passion for sound that makes them an ideal collaborative partner for innovating new audio accessories for the Xbox One and Xbox 360," said Branden Powell, Microsoft director of strategic alliances. "These new products are customized for all-in-one entertainment and will immerse users in brilliant sound, whether they are using the console to play a game, watch TV or a movie, or listen to music."








The featured speaker product is the N1 sound bar. Polk says it is designed and engineered specifically for the new Xbox One platform and developed in collaboration with Microsoft. Don’t be fooled into thinking the N1 features proprietary (or unique) Xbox One console connectivity, because it doesn’t. What it does feature are four pre-programmed listening modes, or what Polk refers to a as "immersion" modes. Polk says the modes were created to best compliment the “complex audio” found in today’s games. Two modes, the FPS and Racer modes, are meant to enhance a game’s music, ambient sounds, special effects and dialog. Users will also have the option to select Cinema and Music modes meant to be used in non-gaming situations.

Aesthetically, the N1 sound bar is designed to compliment the physical look of the Xbox One. It will be available this fall in both black on black or vanilla with contrasting wood.








Polk is also releasing two different headphone models. The 4 Shot model is being marketed toward Xbox One users while the 133t is designed for the Xbox 360 crowd. Both products are said to be lightweight with pivoting ear cups and steel headbands. They feature near-field microphones for in-game chats or taking phone calls. They will be available during Q4 in three different colors (ink black, desert white, and nova blue).

"The transformation of the gaming console into an entertainment portal for the entire family presented an opportunity to innovate new audio products that could deliver a listening experience to match the lavish visual worlds of today's games and movies," said Mark Suskind, vice president of product line development. "The N1 sound bar and 4 Shot and 133t headphones create a soundstage that goes far beyond the physical products and allow gamers to experience these fantastic virtual worlds in an entirely new way."

These three products will join the SoundBar 5000 and UltraFocus 8000 headphone, which are already marketed by Polk Audio as game specific devices. The SoundBar 5000 is licensed as an Xbox 360 product. E3 attendees can find the N1, 4Shot and 133t on display in booth #4016 in the West Hall.

_Image Credit: PRNewsFoto/Polk Audio_


----------

